#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 藍色幫補犬獸裝置作中...(頭部)

## 漣漪月影

這是我這寒假作布偶裝的進度~~~
目前把頭部做好了~(大概吧)




這是我做的藍色狗狗的頭部~
過程中還真辛苦...(有3根手指被熱熔膠燙傷，爾且還都在我的黃金左手...)
因為第一次做，所以有點小失敗...
最大問題就是布料黏的不好看，接縫處太明顯...
再來就是...選錯布料啦！！！(毛不過長...)
現在也只好在想辦法修改...
呵呵~

至於為啥叫"藍色幫補"
原因是我考統測時，帶了我自己做的藍色幫補犬別針
而讓我考到好成績，所以我才會做牠作回敬~
呵呵

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

喔喔!不錯看耶!!
左臉頰有點凹陷00a

想請問(如果您不介意的話^^)
布是哪買的呢?
眼睛是用什麼做的00? 視線如何?

感恩啦!

加油!

----------


## 龍龍

喔!!!
不錯呢!!@W@!
布布 是絨布吧~!
[那短短的毛~摸起來又有毛毛的感覺!]
[重點是! 很便宜~~~XDDDDDDDD]

喔!!
眼睛 嘿嘿~~~~
恩恩~~好用心喔!!!
材料~~嗯~~ 你自己公佈~ 因為這算秘密?!! @X@!
XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
小心太熱會起霧喔! [裡] 
[有做過這種材料眼睛 可是因為一直起霧!就換掉的]
[以上只是小缺點   可是外觀! 超有感覺!!!XD]


有空穿出來一起玩喔~~~^^
等你~~~等你~~~~^W^
加油加油~~~~!!!


照片~再多一點嗎~~~XD
好想看喔~~因為他~~~~..........太可愛了~~^^

----------


## 漣漪月影

To薩卡魯瓦：
恩恩，我會想辦法修修看~
我的布是去迪化街的永樂市場買的~
(自己從台火用走的走過去要20分鐘)

眼睛的畫作法其實很陽春~
用護貝膠膜兩張護貝，在上顏色~
視線免強可以
呵呵~


To龍x2：
那種布真的很便宜~(一碼180)
那種眼睛真的會起霧...
不知還有什麼材質代替
呵呵~

----------


## 修諾斯

眼鏡的話...

可以去找找看防霧噴劑吧(汽車用的)

好像有這樣的東西...要去找找看...XD

話說這頭部也是用泡棉定型嗎?

還是...?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

果然也是永樂XDDD

想請問是用什麼顏料上色呢00?

謝啦!

起霧真的是大問題 尤其有戴眼鏡的話QQ

----------


## 狐狸

喔喔 眼睛做的不錯 感覺跟狐狸裝的眼睛長的好像

臉的布看起來怎麼感覺會皺皺的呢@#@?

毛太短的布縫或貼的時後都會比較容易看到接縫...
不過還是看個人喜好吧~

----------


## 菜鳥

我覺得你的吻部好像有點太長了,應該要再短一些
整體大致上還不錯,很可愛
繼續加油吧,期待整套喔

----------


## 拉麵先生

很厲害呢!!覺得有皺褶可能是毛布沒有拉緊?可以試試看將毛布拉緊之後再貼上去會不會比較少皺褶~

----------

